# Robocop (2014) Official Trailer



## UltraParanoia (Sep 5, 2013)

I was totally skeptical when I 1st heard about this remake.
It is probably my 2nd favourite action movie of all time, it had a huge impact on my childhood. I still watch it heaps!

But after watching this preview, unlike when I saw the Total Remake preview or another classic movie remake I'm excited!!

ROBOCOP - Official Trailer (2014) [HQ] - YouTube

It looks stupidly badass!!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 5, 2013)

ho lee chit


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2013)

I love RoboCop and was worried when I found out it was bring rebooted. Not to mention all the stuff that got leaked from sets made it look terrible. But then this trailer happened and holy shit, my fears were shut down. Michael Newton looks to be playing the good guy role in OCP, and Goldman will be the bad guy most likely. Murphy's suit will probably be black while under their control but once he starts to become human again I'm sure hell get the classic colors. 

AND they kept that line in there too!


----------



## larry (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Origin (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't particularly love when movie trailers reveal literally every single important point of the plot, but...the plot isn't really the point here  Plus that's just a general trailer gripe and this KINDA LOOKS GREAT


----------



## wilch (Sep 6, 2013)

Aww, no more, 

"Ne.ne.ne.ne.ne.ne.ne.ne.ne.ne" *BANG*

"Ne.ne.ne.ne.ne.ne.ne.NE.NE.NE.NE! *BANG*


----------



## petereanima (Sep 6, 2013)

Meh, I think I won't buy that for a dollar.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 6, 2013)

MFB said:


> AND they kept that line in there too!





???


----------



## Basti (Sep 6, 2013)

Between this, Transformers, Pacific Rim, Avengers, Superman/Batman, etc. etc. I really think the Industry believes we are all 14 year old boys with ADD.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Sep 6, 2013)

This looks rubbish.


----------



## Overtone (Sep 6, 2013)

I probably won't bother watching it. It looks like just another generic 201X action movie phoned in. The original is one of my action faves of all time.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 7, 2013)

This trailer perfectly represents the state of big budget hollywood and how it must appeal to the widest market possible. It looks like the original minus anything funny, violent, edgy, creative, or interesting. "Let's take a few things from the original and plug them into SUPER-BLAND CGI ACTION MOVIE FORMULA!" It's disturbing, really. I wouldn't mind so much if this was a remake of something silly with no edge to begin with like say The Running Man, but this is Robocop we're talking about. 

A carbomb? REALLY? Talk about no balls.

I was hoping it would be good cause I love Joel Kinnaman and he deserves a much wider audience than The Killing but this really looks terrible.

Trailers were way cooler in the 80s:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=c3W5HUz7vyY


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Sep 7, 2013)

Basti said:


> Between this, Transformers, Pacific Rim, Avengers, Superman/Batman, etc. etc. I really think the Industry believes we are all 14 year old boys with ADD.



You just named some of my favorite movies from the past couple of years. 

Well, I like the first Transformers. Not the last two though.

Based on the trailer I think it looks good. I think a lot of people are holding these kind of movies to way to high of standards. I don't go see movies like this expecting to see incredible plots and superb acting.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 7, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> You just named some of my favorite movies from the past couple of years.
> 
> Well, I like the first Transformers. Not the last two though.
> 
> Based on the trailer I think it looks good. I think a lot of people are holding these kind of movies to way to high of standards. I don't go see movies like this expecting to see incredible plots and superb acting.



So movies shouldn't aim above mediocrity? Remakes should massively dumb down their source material?


----------



## Basti (Sep 7, 2013)

wankerness said:


> It's disturbing, really. I wouldn't mind so much if this was a remake of something silly with no edge to begin with like say The Running Man, but this is Robocop we're talking about.


I agree with everything you've said, but I just want to add that Stephen King's The Running Man was one helluva book and was a lot more political and thoughtful than the film made it seem


----------



## wankerness (Sep 7, 2013)

I like the movie of the running man, it's good dumb fun. The book and it have basically nothing in common though, you're right. I just mentioned it cause I was trying to think of an 80s sci fi movie that I like that is sort of immune to being dumbed down for mass market since it was already so dumb.

I haven't read the book since I was about 10, I just remember a vague plot sketch, I think it involved the contestants trying to reach some specific landmark some distance away from their starting locations but they were out in the real world and average joes were encouraged to participate by trying to kill them or something. Like, there was no gladiatorial aspect to it or any crazy hunter guys after them or anything. I don't recall anything about the movie really having anything to do with the book other than (I think) a couple character names and the idea that it was a survival contest that was popular in the future. I should reread it sometime.


----------



## fps (Sep 7, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> You just named some of my favorite movies from the past couple of years.



Then you have terribly low standards for films and you're one of the reasons they can get away with churning out bilge year after year.


----------



## Basti (Sep 7, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I like the movie of the running man, it's good dumb fun. The book and it have basically nothing in common though, you're right. I just mentioned it cause I was trying to think of an 80s sci fi movie that I like that is sort of immune to being dumbed down for mass market since it was already so dumb.
> 
> I haven't read the book since I was about 10, I just remember a vague plot sketch, I think it involved the contestants trying to reach some specific landmark some distance away from their starting locations but they were out in the real world and average joes were encouraged to participate by trying to kill them or something. Like, there was no gladiatorial aspect to it or any crazy hunter guys after them or anything. I don't recall anything about the movie really having anything to do with the book other than (I think) a couple character names and the idea that it was a survival contest that was popular in the future. I should reread it sometime.


It's very Orwellian, like a few of the other books he wrote under the name of Richard Bachman (the film actually says 'based on the novel by Richard Bachman'. It made me smile). The film had a few elements in common but like you said it was beautifully dumbed down  I didn't even know it existed until I saw it on TV. I love randomly coming across gems like that, and as soon as I saw "starring Arnold Schwarzenegger" I cancelled all my appointments. But yeah, the other good thing about it is that they had to make the ending much happier.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Sep 8, 2013)

wankerness said:


> So movies shouldn't aim above mediocrity? Remakes should massively dumb down their source material?



Oh, I forgot that you've seen the movie and can make a complete judgement on its merits.

I'm not saying that a movie shouldn't aim above mediocrity. I think people forget the fact that there have been horrible movies as long as there have been movies, it's not a recent development. 

And not every movie should be incredibly deep and have nuanced characters. Some movies are just meant to be fun. Yes, there is a place for those types of movies as well, and I do enjoy movies with deep plots and great character development. However, some times I just want to go into a movie and not have to think a whole lot and just relax. 

I guess I can't see why we can't have both. But, I'm glad to find out that I'm the reason for the downfall of society.


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 8, 2013)

Growing up I've always been a fan of Sci-fi, space, Robots, cyborgs and what not. Robocop and everything else that followed with it is a bit nostalgic to me. And ever since the first movie got released in 1987 we have never ever seen a new interpretation of him. It's always been the same thing over and over. 

The teaser of a Robocop movie reboot made it's way across the internet Late 2012/early 2013 and would star the swedish actor Joel Kinnamana s Alex Murphy, who is most internationally known for his role in the series "The Killing" and movies such as "The girl with the dragon tattoo", "Safe house" and "Easy Money". Along with other today very popular actors such as Garry Oldman, Abbie Cornish and Samiel L Jackson this was almost too good to be true. 

Now I'm not often found for remakes of old classics (Christoffer Nolans Batman Triliogy is a big exception here), since they often tend to miss the crispy details that made the original such a fantastic movie. But the knowledge of a Robocop remake was indeed appealing.The producers and directors of the movie promised a whole different take on the Robocop universe but also preservation of the dark dystopian world of corruption that made the original into a classic and always what appealed to me personally. 

A couple of days ago the first ever trailer for the remake was showcased. And I simply just don't have words for it, except that i had to mop up gallons of drool from my floor. This trailer just ABSOLUTELY blew me through the ceiling. Why did it do that? Well, the thing that always bugged me about the original Robocop is the way he acts physically, the stiff movements in general that has to be acted by a human being that naturally doesn't move this way, which doesn't look naturally at all but acted.

Seeing a Robocop that has the agility of a human being and the possibility to show emotions through his voice IS a big breakthrough to this universe. And to me just might make it better.

I feel that i can't be the only one that is this excited about a remake ever. Nothing will ever stand up to the original movie from 1987 but could this just be the best remake of a classical movie to date? It certainly has potential for it.


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 8, 2013)

fps said:


> Then you have terribly low standards for films and you're one of the reasons they can get away with churning out bilge year after year.



Then you have a very narrowed-minded train of though regarding films and the industry. Sure, the classics will always be a classic. And sure, Transformers, pacific rim and some of the other sci-fi movies the past years have not been so great as they could have been. And sure, some movies (especially from Hollywood) is just about making money and no one really cares if it's going to be a great movie as long as it becomes a big block buster for a couple of months. The media industry will always be about money, and why shouldn't it? Money is basically controlling EVERYTHING in our society, and media isn't an exception. Without money, not even the classics would have made it to the big screen. 

But It's all basically just trial and error and someone elses opinion (as with EVERYTHING creative), and these movies that you call "low standard" will some day inspire some one else to do a great movie.


----------



## Basti (Sep 8, 2013)

I think the issue is that some movies are made knowing full well that they're going to sell no matter what because they're based around what are already very popular franchises. They only have to follow a formula - flashy CGI, big HD explosions, mighty heroes and one or two damsel - hence they don't always bother with adding much else. 
People flock to the cinemas as soon as they hear their film is going to include giant fighting robots and Hollywood seems maybe possibly to have kind of a bit figured that out by now. 
I'm not saying that Robocop will necessarily be the same as that kind of film, it's just I'd be surprised if it wasn't.


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 8, 2013)

Basti said:


> I think the issue is that some movies are made knowing full well that they're going to sell no matter what because they're based around what are already very popular franchises. They only have to follow a formula - flashy CGI, big HD explosions, mighty heroes and one or two damsel - hence they don't always bother with adding much else.
> People flock to the cinemas as soon as they hear their film is going to include giant fighting robots and Hollywood seems maybe possibly to have kind of a bit figured that out by now.
> I'm not saying that Robocop will necessarily be the same as that kind of film, it's just I'd be surprised if it wasn't.



Well this is basically an issue that has been around since block busters first became. Just look at all the cheesy horror movies that was released during the 80s. It's the same thing. It's bad and people new it, yet these horror movies brought billions of dollars to the film industry. And as it is a business as anything else, the stuff you earn money on, you keep do until you can't do it anymore. Sorry to burst the bubble here, but movies are not entirely made cause someone wants to give a huge audience a big experience. It's plainly about money.

Allthough, 1 in maybe a 100 movies (?) break through as a great movie. And i think It's good that there is few movies that becomes great and memorable. If all the movies where good movies, the really great once would not stand out as much as they do.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 8, 2013)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Oh, I forgot that you've seen the movie and can make a complete judgement on its merits.



I didn't say anything about the quality of this particular movie in that post, I was responding to your "I think a lot of people are holding these kind of movies to way to high of standards. I don't go see movies like this expecting to see incredible plots and superb acting." It sounded like you were saying they shouldn't be held to ANY standards. It seemed kind of the equivalent of a post in a music thread about how musicians shouldn't aim to have any higher standard of composition or playing ability than say, LMFAO, cause you shouldn't listen to music expecting to hear anything good. Well, not exactly, this would be like if that post was in a music thread that was about how LMFAO was going to re-record Dark Side of the Moon or some big classic.

RE: Johnathan:



> This trailer just ABSOLUTELY blew me through the ceiling. Why did it do that? Well, the thing that always bugged me about the original Robocop is the way he acts physically, the stiff movements in general that has to be acted by a human being that naturally doesn't move this way, which doesn't look naturally at all but acted.
> 
> Seeing a Robocop that has the agility of a human being and the possibility to show emotions through his voice IS a big breakthrough to this universe. And to me just might make it better.
> 
> I feel that i can't be the only one that is this excited about a remake ever. Nothing will ever stand up to the original movie from 1987 but could this just be the best remake of a classical movie to date? It certainly has potential for it.



I don't like that at all cause it makes it seem like being turned into Robocop is just some kind of an upgrade, while in the original it was a guy's brain being stuffed against his will into a sort of mobile coffin. The stiff, clunky movements just increased the mental anguish that was a big part of the character. They tried to erase his memory and they told his family he'd just died and been buried, and when he started remembering anything and his partner recognized him it was against the plans of the project.

This one seems to be doing away with that angle entirely so we'll see how it works. Like, his face is often entirely visible, his family seem to be fully aware he's being used in this project from the beginning, and they're going up and talking to him and stuff so it seems like the whole attempt at a memory wipe thing might not be part of the plot either. If they were trying to keep any of the pathos from the original then I think the agile thing would be a huge mistake, but maybe they're not going to!

Again, this movie has tons of actors I love in it and I really like the director's two Elite Squad movies so I had high hopes for this until I saw that trailer. It REALLY looked bad. I'll see how reviews turn out, some movies that are good just have insipid early trailers (ex, Batman Begins), but this looks like really bad news based on that trailer alone.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 8, 2013)

It's hilarious how high the pedestal people have placed the original on is. It's fvcking _Robocop_, people, not Citizen Kane . 15 years from now there will be people who saw Pacific Rim when they were little kids, and they'll remember it just as fondly as you all remember Robocop.

EDIT: And I say that as someone who has put the OG 80s horror movies on an absurdly and undeservedly high pedestal, hahaha.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 8, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It's hilarious how high the pedestal people have placed the original on is. It's fvcking _Robocop_, people, not Citizen Kane . 15 years from now there will be people who saw Pacific Rim when they were little kids, and they'll remember it just as fondly as you all remember Robocop.



I have way more attachment to Robocop than Citizen Kane!


----------

